# Post heresy luna wolves



## bigirishgeneral (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all. 

I'm starting my first army and have decided on post heresy luna wolves. From what I've read (first 7 heresy books) it would not be too big a stretch to say Garviel Loken survived istavan and was later recovered. I felt what was supposed to be his death was left very open ended and had room for claiming his survival. I plan to field him as a chapter master and 3 honor guard who were also 10th company survivors of istavan. 

Does anyone have corrections to my army lore backed up by actual lore?

Any constructive critisism, personal opinions or suggestions?

*let me clarify. It was my impression loken loved the luna wolves and was shamed by their fall. Therefore he renounced being a Son of Horus and when offered a chapter in return for his loyalty, chose to resurect the luna wolves to reclaim their honor.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

hey dude,

well first of welcome.

as for post heresy luna wolves, nice choice.
luna wolves are very cool, and id love to think loken was still alive.
i think it will be one of those things left open for readers to decide themselves.

after my nids are done, i will probably end up doing a luna wolf style army, either that or death guard, undicided yet. =]

as for fluff for your army, just being given a chapters worth of marines would be unlikely, however you could try to justify it by saying the surving luna wolves gene seed was repllicated, and slowly the 10th company was rebuilt.

cool other suggestions would be:

having lokens mornival brother as a venerable dreadnough.

have the 10th company attempt to hunt down abbadon and his black legion.

consider having some of the emperors children in the legion, as they fought to the death with the luna wolves, and they wanted to stand against chaos, if they survived they would want to rejoin the imperium, so maybe have them as part of your army, paint them as luna wolves, but keep the shoulder pad of the emp children.(like death watch)


i dnt know, hope some of that helps.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought "post heresy" Luna Wolves were the Black Legion?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Read the actual body of the thread. It explains that dicotomy. :wink:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's a bit of a stretch fluff wise for a captain of a legion that turned traitor and who's primarch led the rebellion against the imperium to be given a promotion to full fledged chapter master and allowed to use a name that would have been stricken from records. I just don't see forgiveness for any of the sons of horus, no matter who they are. They did rip apart the imperium after all.

I could see Loken surviving along with a number of sons of horus that were still loyal. They would still be traitors by decree, but remaining loyal to themselves all while trying to clear there personal names. Could make for some very interesting fluff.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

And they could be joined by members of alpha legion in disguise!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And don't forget loyal World Eaters as your assault squads...


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow this is just turning into a pre-heresy hoe down. But if you read the book there are many different legions on the planet....

So ya i would put a few squads of other legions into your army. But have them keep there base colours with Luna Wolf shoulder pads. that would look coolz...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dan Abnett has made very clear that Garviel Loken is alive...having said that I agree that the Imperium would be unlikely to permit Loken to keep the name Luna Wolf. Besides which he renounced his ties to the Luna Wolves. Great idea but you'll need a new name and new heraldry/chapter colours.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

good idea, and i like where you're going with this, but my recommendation would be to use Iacton Cruze instead of Garviel Loken.

reasoning is, while it is possible for Loken to be alive, we do not yet know his fate, so he could be dead or not.

for that matter, the survivors of Istvaan III could be alive, but again we don't know their fate-yet.

also, after Horus started his rebellion, Iacton Cruze actually repainted his armor and was seen walking around in it (in Flight of the Eisentein, I think...)

you could attach him to the last loyal Death Company, which means you could also use Nathaniel Garro; that's around 70 Marines, IIRC.

if you're more about multiple color schemes though, i'd go with Saul Tarvitz and the survivors of Istvaan III, that gives you Emperor's Children, World Eaters, Sons of Horus and at least one Dreadnought: Ancient Rylanor of the Emperor's Children.

good painting.


----------



## bigirishgeneral (Mar 24, 2010)

Great feedback so far guys! After the bulk of posters voicing their opinions of the imperium not granting loken a chapter ill have to pick a new direction. I have to say I love garviel loken and am willing to 
make assumptions in order to play him. I like the idea of a conglomeration of loyalist marines, betrayed by their chapters and consequently essentialy banished from service to the empire, waging a private war against the enemies of man acting solely on their honor. 

How about that direction? Is it more believable in the lore?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> ...and at least one Dreadnought: Ancient Rylanor of the Emperor's Children.


I thought he got whacked too. Didn't he have a crack in his armor that allowed the virus to get to him? Or am I thinking of a different dreadnought?

Back on topic. I like the idea of basing an army around the post Istvaan III war, it is a time of upheaval and survival. You sure could use loyal world eaters, emp children and death guard all together with the loyal sons of horus/luna wolves. Would be an interesting way to not only field a lot of different models but come up with some good fluff. 

Eventually the book series will pick up were Galaxy in Flames left off, with Loken in a bad spot and the proverbial shit hitting the fan. Until then, we are free to make up a story as we wish.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I thought he got whacked too. Didn't he have a crack in his armor that allowed the virus to get to him? Or am I thinking of a different dreadnought?


Yup, different dreadnought. The one you're thinking of was a Death Guard dread that was carrying the loyal Death Guard commander. As they were both slowly dying from the virus, the dread triggered his fusion reactors and went nuclear...
:cray:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think the Imperium would be too quick to dismiss Loken and the others. When Garro gets back home in Flight of the Eisenstien, Malcador wants to recruit him for what looks like the Inquisition. If they were that prejudice against loyalists from the traitor legions then they would give such an offer to Nathaniel.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm doing a squad of true scale Dusk Raiders soon. I'll keep an eye on this project for sure.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I thought he got whacked too. Didn't he have a crack in his armor that allowed the virus to get to him? Or am I thinking of a different dreadnought?


Huron Fal, was his name, but don't quote me.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

bigirishgeneral said:


> Great feedback so far guys! After the bulk of posters voicing their opinions of the imperium not granting loken a chapter ill have to pick a new direction. I have to say I love garviel loken and am willing to
> make assumptions in order to play him. I like the idea of a conglomeration of loyalist marines, betrayed by their chapters and consequently essentialy banished from service to the empire, waging a private war against the enemies of man acting solely on their honor.
> 
> How about that direction? Is it more believable in the lore?


An excellent idea!!!


----------



## bigirishgeneral (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay I'm going with a mix of loyalist marines who were betrayed at itavan 3. Is there anyone who is very familiar with the details and names of all legions present who would like to help me out brainstorming? It's been so long since I read the books it would be a great help and time saver.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

I read the books fairly recently and as i remember there were 4 chapter loyalists on Istvaan 3 at the time, Sons of Horus, Emperor's Children, World Eater's and Death Guard. Notable possible survivors were Loken, Tarvitz, i think Nero Vipus (not sure). Also i really like the idea of getting Torgaddon (he's awesome!) back as a venerable dreadnought, also Soloman Demeter would be a good choice as a Dread.


----------

